# anyone know of a FMA school in San Jose or Milpitas, CA?



## livewithpride (Jan 22, 2007)

im doin some research on a place to learn FMA here in San Jose or Milpitas and i havent really found anywhere close by that teaches it. i went through some of the other pages here and the websites given by other people werent very helpful. but i did hear from a friend at my high school that there's a school run by Ernie Reyes that might teach it. does anyone know more about that and/or other schools in San Jose or Milpitas? thanks for the help


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

I think that MARPPIO has some schools in that area. Try www.modernarnis.com for more info.

-Palusut


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 24, 2007)

Kamatuuran kali in Union City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP_KEqcLGf8&mode=user&search=


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 24, 2007)

livewithpride said:


> im doin some research on a place to learn FMA here in San Jose or Milpitas and i havent really found anywhere close by that teaches it. i went through some of the other pages here and the websites given by other people werent very helpful. but i did hear from a friend at my high school that there's a school run by Ernie Reyes that might teach it. does anyone know more about that and/or other schools in San Jose or Milpitas? thanks for the help


Heres my instructor in Milpitas.
http://www.inayanmartialarts.com/


----------



## Fcikali (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is a school in milpitas but the Instructor only teaches small private classes.I believe he also teaches tactical classes in The Army National Guard for the 870th MP in Sunnyvale as well.
http://fcikali.s5.com
Its called Filipino Combat Institute


----------

